
United Airlines forcefully removes customer to accommodate United crew - condescendence
https://twitter.com/Tyler_Bridges/status/851214160042106880
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14079837](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14079837)

------
dineshmehta1987
That's horrible. Never going to fly United again.

